
NHS data is a goldmine. It must be saved from big tech - danso
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/dec/09/nhs-data-goldmine-value-private-companies
======
naveen99
They should atleast store the data forever and release it in the public domain
after people die and some finite time has passed.

------
mytailorisrich
If the data are a goldmine for medical research, and considering that the NHS
is funded by the taxpayer (and we're told everyday that it lacks funding", I
would think that selling non-exclusive access to pharmaceutical companies is a
very positive thing to do, as long as data are suitably anonymized.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Or do the research and drug development in house, as a collaborative effort
with our national health systems, with the results (both research and
protocols) ending up in the public domain.

~~~
toomuchtodo
s/our/other

------
pkaye
Is it know what kind of data was shared?

